# what speakers i should get



## barsac (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi can you tell me what is the best speakers to get for my jvc cd player
it is 4x45watts my car is a mondeo 1999 the sound is not great with original car speakers when i turn up the vol. thanks billy


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Barsac,
welcome to the forum!
I would suggest some nice Pioneer speakers not sure witch is better but I always liked the two way speakers apposed to the three ways. But you might get better with three ways.If you go to your local car audio shop and purchase them, and you think you could get better usually they will let you tread them up if you have an issue like sound quality. Also there are many makes of speakers too so I'm only suggesting Pioneers as you get good bang for your buck with them.
Again Welcome!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you are going to run into some distortion with a non amplified system. If you are looking for clarity as well as crisp clean sound then a small 4 channel amplifier would go nicely with your system. As far as speakers goes there are numerous brands out there, each with their own claim to fame and pros and cons, it all depends on your budget and what you are looking for.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

mp3 players will hold alot of music, and will work great if your headunit is compatible for an mp3 player, an mp4 is just a video format.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got iPod compatibilty in my car and I love it. 30gb and I can easily update it with new artists or playlists. 

I'll never have anything else again. CD's are just to bulky (I know, they aren't actually that big but 30gb worth of CD's are) :smile:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

we just got done installing an 2TB external Hd in a car that is linkes to the USB on a kenwood head unit. The hard drive can be removed and loaded full of music (roughly half a million MP3's) Since the Kenwood is a controller, the hard drive just stores music, with the link to the laptop wireless, you can tags radio songs with the iTunes tagging and it will download to the external from the Laptop. Pretty slick set up Im impressed.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

aw man, that's way cooler then my setup. Now I'll have to do that someday.

2TB is a ridiculous amount of space. I would wanna use nothing but lossless files if I had that.

Can it play movies too?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah it can, I downloaded a movie from iTunes to teest that....I like it.


----------

